# Best foods to relieve constipation?



## 17506 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi. I am new to this site so I don't know if this has been asked, but I really need to know the best foods to eat when you are constipated??I am constipated now and I have taken what my doctor has prescribed (Zelnorm, Miralax, Magnesium Citrate--I took all that yesterday) and they have not helped me at all. Today I bought women's Correctol laxative, took 3, and they are still not helping. My stomach is so sore (it feels like someone kicked it) and when I try to push, it hurts. So now I am wondering what foods are the best to eat?? I have heard peppermint tea is good and orange juice is good so I am drinking that. What other foods are good to eat?? Any soups good(maybe broths?) or fruit?Please let me know. Thank you,Laurie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are really backed up and the stool at the end is really dry you may need an enema or glycerin suppository to get it to move.What food can vary, but a few things do have things in them that loosen stools.Sorbitol is found in apples, prunes/plums, pears, and peaches. I would do apple, prune or pear juice before orange if I wanted to get things moving. It is an osmotic laxative, which may be more helpful once things get moving to keep things moving as they work best where they are, not at a distance.K.


----------



## 17506 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for your help. Anyone else that knows any good foods, let me know.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have found the following usefulPrune juice + fiber one for fibergrapes in the evening as after dinner snackhot warm milk (little bit try lactaid) at night before sleepingIn addition I have heard dannon activia is useful. I have not found it to make any difference so far in a month of trying.I have also benefited by using ayurvedic vata type diet( I have that kind of constitution). It does not cause any laxative effect but it essentially lessens the bloating and gas because the vegetables and fruits are specifically of that type. Ayurveda is a different ballgame altogether so you can try to assimilate into your lifestyle slowly.


----------



## 17506 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, ramana.What is a "ayurvedic vata type diet"? What type/kind of foods do you eat on that diet?


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Check this link http://www.holisticonline.com/ayurveda/ayv...cterisitics.htmFor basic informationhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AyurvedaThe main thing to note is that there are 3 different types of constitution and most people are a combination of 2. Also, as ayurveda states and as noted in mind body texts, problems tend to happen in clusters e.g. anxiety / IBS (or motility problems). I knew of my constitution (vata type) several years ago. The main benefit I am deriving right now is that since vata type is supposed to avoid all gas/bloating food (and eat more cooked and reduce on salad which is somewhat contrary to current medical opinion), I have a ready list of foods that I can emphasize on. Another important thing I have realized is that consuming fat free diary etc is not gonna work for me as I have a real weight loss problem. I had been a fitness junkie for the past 6 years and had been avoiding fats and emphasizing on proteins. I lost 20 pounds in 2 months straight. After reading this, I was encouraged to include more fats (the good kind) in my diet. I also learnt (but cannot prove in my case) that fats help in moving the food along.Also, though I have scruplously looked after my health in the past several years, I have realized that I failed to take care of my mental health and that nervousness /anxiety can be my biggest failing. So I am now more oriented towards building a strong mental system apart from focussing on the physique


----------



## 17506 (Jan 7, 2007)

If you can provide me a daily list of foods you eat, or example foods you eat on a regular basis, (because I'm still confused on what foods you eat) that would be great. I'd like to lose weight too, so I'm sure the foods you'd recommend would be good for me too. Thanks again. Laurie


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome there -foods that help prevent the big C- these are foods that I have used ion my 20 + years fighTing C APPLES-GREEN TYPE,APPLESAUCE,PRUNES/PRUNEJUICE(never could get them down though),Strawberries,Grapes-green,SOME BAD FOODS ARE ;CHEESE,WHITE BREAD,PIZZA-WIH THICK DOUGHY CRUSTAlso like Kathleen suggested foods alone will not be enough to get thru bad days ,for me Fleet Mineral Oil enemas worked every time


----------



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

you sound just like me







I took my zelnormm and glycolax last night (and the past three!) getting ready for my colonosocpy next week. I am just drinking lots of water and tea.I am about ready to throw up from the pain.


----------



## michele040963 (Feb 7, 2007)

i normalll am IBS-D but right now i am ibs-C...what is better for which one? soluble fiber and insoluble fiber and how much of each? any foods that would help with this as well..??? please help!! thank you


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Many people use soluble fiber, like metamucil, citrucel, fiber con, etc. Diarrhea sufferers are supposed to beenfit from soluble fiber supplementation.I like a combination of both soluble and insoluble (wheat bran, veggies, etc.) but for me this isn't a solution that works all time and it definitely doesn't work by itself to keep things moving.Also, fiber doesn't work overnight. If you're constiptated NOW, I think it's safe to add a fiber supplement slowly (read the label) and also use a perhaps 500mg. magnesium oxide or magnesium citrate to instigate a bowel movement overnight.Or, instead of magnesium you can pick up some fresh prunes and eat a 1/4 cup. Juice is also good, but I prefer the fresh fruit. Prunes have sorbitol which is a safe osmotic laxative, and they also have potassium, which further helps stimulate bm's. If you're prone to diarrhea I would be conservative in applying these solutions until you know your body's threshhold. Dana


----------



## Smiler (Oct 30, 2006)

Lots of fruit, as mentioned by others, but I find that fruits like apples, pears, plums etc don't really work for me unless they are stewed. Fried tomatoes are good. I am also into (soft) fruit smoothies for breakfast - I don't know if they help but they are delicious, also lots of black tea. I still have to take psyllium most days though, washed down with fruit juice. Like others here, too much bread, especially white, and cake realy bungs me up.


----------



## 17506 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for your replies everyone.I'm going to try to eat more fruit. I am not a big fruit eater, but I'm going to try to eat more fruit. Are banannas good for constipation? I thought I read that somewhere..Are any apples good, or is it only the Green ones that work the best? When I buy apples, I usually buy Pink Lady ones. Pears are good for consipation??What does it mean if the fruits are "stewed"?? I believe my Grandmother said to try eating "Stewed Prunes". I don't think I like prunes, but I think when I spoke to my Grandma, she said the "stewed prunes" are sweet, and I would like them because they are sweet. Does that sound right?


----------



## Smiler (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi there,Stewed fruit, just means, washing it, slicing & removing stones & pips and cover with a little water & simmer in a saucepan until soft & pulpy. Leave to cool & drain off the water. I sometimes do a batch, divide into portions & freeze it. You can eat it on its own, with yogurt or add to porridge etc. I have heard that over-ripe bananas arne't good for C types, but green ones are OK. I don't eat too many bananas since being on this site. With apples they have to be soft for me to digest them, that is why i stew them. Ripe, juicy pears are OK raw. Hope this is of help.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Prunes, figs, bananas, papaya, oatmeal can help to relieve constipation. To drink plenty of fluids helps the fiber to work. Water and herbal teas are the best.


----------



## 18503 (Mar 29, 2007)

Like everyone said, fruits. pears, prunes, apples etc. I find prune juice works wonders if I do not pass for a while. I try to eat alot of lettuce too. I have tried many products for chronic constipation.
peritoneherbalaxmovicolsenna ford (this makes you constipated too so i dont reccomend using it)senna teaColozone ( I am taking this now, it works wonders but you must drink plenty of water)agarol
there are many more, i cant remember then all now.


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

HiGreat suggestions from all. Learn a few things too. I have my own routine which has worked for me for the last 6 months now. When I get constipated (esp when I get naughty and don't follow my routine), it is difficult to address it naturally with fruits, veg. Usually I need medication to clear it first and then go back my routine.I take carrot juice (5 sticks) every night (actually this helps with my sinus too) and if I feel I need a little extra, I take prune juice. Remember prune juice losses if efficacy if taken consistently over long periods. The next morning, before I get out of bed, I do my " http://ibsrelieftips.blogspot.com/2007/03/...ve-gas-and.html sudden kick yoga" to get bowel movement and move the stomach a bit. I do about 10 times.I take a bowl of plain cereal every morning. I then do the BM. I try to do BM at specific time every morning. I find that if i have BM in the morning, I am going to enjoy the rest of the day.Hope this routine sort of help someone.terence


----------



## michele040963 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you for the great ideas on constipation and what foods work. I have always been IBS-D and when have an attack, I get D.y My regular BM's have always been once a week. However, since i started some new meds after several bad attacks and many months of testing, i find now that i am always C. I do go weekly now but it seems to last all day since it has been so long and i feel like i have to force myself to even go...therefore it makes me feel sick all day. i have been trying some different fiber supplements which i have noticed bloat me up and give me tons of gas and then proceed to give me D again. I havent put lettuce back into my diet as of yet cause i am afraid too..but i am thinking of trying it again...just dont udnerstand how i can get back to normal again...any ideas or suggestions would be greatly helpful!!! and thank you for the ones i have received!!


----------

